# Dermatologist in Spain?



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to Valencia for a few months in a few days' time and was wondering if anyone knows what the situation is regarding seeing a private dermatologist? I won't be registered for free healthcare in Spain, but have ongoing issues with acne. Does anyone have experience of this?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I just googled - clinicas acne valencia seemed to throw up quite a lot of clinics in Valencia that treat acne

So hopefully you shouldn't have a problem 

Cheers Tony


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Hi I just googled - clinicas acne valencia seemed to throw up quite a lot of clinics in Valencia that treat acne
> 
> So hopefully you shouldn't have a problem
> 
> Cheers Tony


I have found plenty of them, but the question is whether I can just walk in and pay or whether I need to be in the Spanish healthcare system? I don't have a NIE or anything as I'm not permanently resident in Spain. I have emailed a few but have yet to hear back (totally unsurprisingly!)

I would also love to hear from anyone who has experience being treated for acne/acne scarring in Spain...I understand the attitude towards it is quite different there. Here in the UK, I find doctors very dismissive, pretty much telling me to shut up and stop whining, but after 20 years of suffering with it and having a number of scars from it, it has affected my self esteem quite badly. I understand that in Spain, doctors are not as dismissive and will keep working to try to find a solution. I am hoping to find a sympathetic dermatologist there, as here I pay a lot of money for a dismissive attitude and to have the same useless medication thrown at me.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I only have experience with the public system, which was everything you said and definitely better than the UK. I would expect private clinicians to be as caring.

As far as seeing somebody in a private clinic, I can't say 100% but I would expect it to be the same process as seeing a private dentist here - no need to be registered, NIE, nada.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I have experience with private healthcare when I first arrived to Spain, although not for a dermatologist. I had no identification other than citizenship and passport - no phone number, not even a lease for an apt. Nothing was required to register. I registered with a family doctor by email before coming to Spain, then visited him here with all my medical details, and we were about to set me up with specialists, when my public healthcare came through. I don't know if you need a family doctor to refer you to a specialist here, but that's the route I was going to take, as I prefer that and that's what I'm used to in Canada. Perhaps you would prefer that too? I hope that helps.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

stefig said:


> I have found plenty of them, but the question is whether I can just walk in and pay or whether I need to be in the Spanish healthcare system? I don't have a NIE or anything as I'm not permanently resident in Spain. I have emailed a few but have yet to hear back (totally unsurprisingly!)
> 
> I would also love to hear from anyone who has experience being treated for acne/acne scarring in Spain...I understand the attitude towards it is quite different there. Here in the UK, I find doctors very dismissive, pretty much telling me to shut up and stop whining, but after 20 years of suffering with it and having a number of scars from it, it has affected my self esteem quite badly. I understand that in Spain, doctors are not as dismissive and will keep working to try to find a solution. I am hoping to find a sympathetic dermatologist there, as here I pay a lot of money for a dismissive attitude and to have the same useless medication thrown at me.


I can only speak about the state health service , I suffer with psoriasis and have found the treatment 100% better than the UK

I Guess private should be as good or better 

Cheers Tony


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

tonymar said:


> I can only speak about the state health service , I suffer with psoriasis and have found the treatment 100% better than the UK
> 
> I Guess private should be as good or better
> 
> Cheers Tony


Being taken seriously is a good start, isn't it? I was fobbed off by UK doctors for years regarding my hip and back pain. Saw one Spanish doctor who immediately ordered X rays, went to the hospital that afternoon, back to the doctor the next day, who told me my pelvis was misaligned, causing one leg to be longer than the other by quite a bit. He arranged orthotics and physio that same day. I was so impressed with the Spanish health service and the attitude of the staff.


----------

